# Good to Be Back !



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 17, 2012)

Happy Holidays fellow martial artists!! I've been away for a while now, I haven't posted in months and haven't trained in a few yrs now cuz of work & just being so stinkin busy with life. So, in effect, I'm a newbie here again. Anyway, I just got downsized, lost my job due to budget cuts and now I have some free time on my hands to get back into my passion, the martial arts ! So I'll try to post more frequently again, and if anyone has any job leads please throw me a bone ;-) I really need a job, thanks. I've always enjoyed participating in the MartialTalk community._'ll:asian:! _


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome back. You know it's a fun ride.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2012)

Good luck, dude!


----------



## Instructor (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome back.  Regarding the job, where are you located, what is your skillset?


----------

